# Two weeks is a long time



## biaviian (May 15, 2017)

I smoked some cheese today and I am itching to try the blue cheese but I am resisting.  I have never done blue cheese but hopefully it is good.  This is only half of the haul; the other half is in the smoker.  I don't like putting more than two racks of cheese in at a time.  I'm not sure why but I'll keep doing it.  I usually put 2-4 hours of smoke on it depending on the kind; this batch was 2.5 hours.  I usually go by color (white turning to yellow) as an indicator instead of time.  If the white turned a dull cooked egg yolk color, then it is done.













2017-05-15 12.41.42.jpg



__ biaviian
__ May 15, 2017






We have Muenster, colby jack, hot pepper, longhorn cheddar, a local extra sharp, blue cheese, and mozzarella. I have done fresh mozzarella for pizzas, and it was great, This block will be for mozzarella sticks.  The Muenster is primarily for my daughters; they can't get enough of it.  I usually do a white extra sharp (I forget the brand, Cooper maybe) but my butcher ran out last week, and I didn't feel like waiting until tomorrow when they open for the week.

Tomorrow will probably bring a bacon and/or cured loin smoke.  They have been in Pop's for 18 days.


----------



## tropics (May 15, 2017)

Never tried the Blue it is on my list,maybe tomorrow morning I have some Paprika needs to be smoked.

Richie


----------



## hoity toit (May 15, 2017)

Worth the wait though. I put ice below the blue to help keep temp down

HT


----------



## biaviian (May 15, 2017)

tropics said:


> Never tried the Blue it is on my list,maybe tomorrow morning I have some Paprika needs to be smoked.
> 
> Richie


I think I'm doing some flour tonight or tomorrow.  I'd like to try some smokey bread and pizza.  We'll see how it works.  I did paprika and kosher salt once.  The salt was amazing.  


Hoity Toit said:


> Worth the wait though. I put ice below the blue to help keep temp down
> 
> HT


I thought of it for the mozzarella but I decided not to.  I recall a time where I did use ice and it caused condensation on the cheese.  I don't think it hurt anything but I wasn't happy seeing drops of water all over it.  I think I put it on the top rack on a tray but I could be wrong.  I believe it was over 8 years ago.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2017)

Some guys experimented with a long drier duct, 6+', and a AMNPS or other smoke generator for smoke. The long distance the smoke travels allows all the creosote and strong flavors to condense out of the smoke. The result is Smokey Cheese that needs no rest. I will get around to trying it one day...JJ


----------



## biaviian (May 15, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Some guys experimented with a long drier duct, 6+', and a AMNPS or other smoke generator for smoke. The long distance the smoke travels allows all the creosote and strong flavors to condense out of the smoke. The result is Smokey Cheese that needs no rest. I will get around to trying it one day...JJ


I'll try that one day.  That would allow me to use my grill as a smoking container.  I'll probably put the AMNPS under a box, cut a hole out, then pipe the smoke from the box to the grill.  It sounds easy enough and I have all of the pieces I need.  I have always wanted to do cheese in a box just because I can.


----------



## hoity toit (May 16, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> I think I'm doing some flour tonight or tomorrow.  I'd like to try some smokey bread and pizza.  We'll see how it works.  I did paprika and kosher salt once.  The salt was amazing.
> 
> I thought of it for the mozzarella but I decided not to.  I recall a time where I did use ice and it caused condensation on the cheese.  I don't think it hurt anything but I wasn't happy seeing drops of water all over it.  I think I put it on the top rack on a tray but I could be wrong.  I believe it was over 8 years ago.


I put the ice in a foil tray on the rack under the cheese.  Usually keeps the smoke around 50 degrees or so depending on ambient temperature outside.













100_0901.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jan 2, 2012


----------



## daricksta (May 18, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Some guys experimented with a long drier duct, 6+', and a AMNPS or other smoke generator for smoke. The long distance the smoke travels allows all the creosote and strong flavors to condense out of the smoke. The result is Smokey Cheese that needs no rest. I will get around to trying it one day...JJ


I've smoked quite a few cheeses although I don';t know much about the technical side of the process. I vacuum pack them before letting them sit in the fridge for a couple of weeks. But I thought the purpose of the rest time was to allow the smoke flavors to develop and to further permeate throughout the cheese, along with the colors darkening. With my MES I'm not even sure if there's creosote in the smoke. 

What I don't understand is if the cheese is vacuumed sealed how does resting remove the impurities from the flavors?


----------

